# My other fids



## CassandraC (May 4, 2015)

Hi all, just sharing some pictures of my cockatiels that I have.

First is my little guy Aithusa. He's my feather baby, sleeps on my chest or in my hair and is always soo happy to see me in the mornings.

Second picture. The ones on the branch I adopted from a shelter, their owner was retiring from breeding. They are still young and healthy enough to continue breeding so I'm hoping to set them up next season. the one on the wire was a rescue, cramped in a filthy cage full of old seed. She was soo depressed always sitting in a corner of her cage but once introduced to the others livened up almost instantly, she's also the only one in there that actually comes up to me willingly lol

And lastly a poor little guy that was literally handed to me because he isn't tame and the owner was getting a baby Alexandrine so didn't want him anymore  wings hacked up so he's chilling out until until he molts them out and gets some nice new ones, then he joins the aviary.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

I just love Cockatiels...
I am so happy the ones you rescued have you. No animals deserve to live in situations like that but you have blessed them with an amazing second chance at happiness, and with other Cockatiel friends 

They are beautiful, seeing pictures of them reminds me of how much I would _really_ love to get a Cockatiel... time to talk to the boyfriend I think


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your tiels are lovely and I'm glad you have adopted them! 
They will for sure be very happy with you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, those 'tiels are absolutely gorgeous!  You're the best to those birds and I can see (especially in the first picture! ) that they love you for it. Thank you for sharing, adorable pictures!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely beautiful cockatiels! 
Thanks for sharing their pictures with us. *


----------



## CassandraC (May 4, 2015)

They are all my babies (of the non human kind) and I do like to think they love me as much as I love them, even the nippy ones lol.


----------

